# Manzanillo



## tennisbum (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody have any comments on living in the greater Manzanillo Mexico area? Tennisbum


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Guess that depends on buying or renting, condo, apartment or house. We do most of our major shopping there but live an hour north. Manzanillo always seems to be warmer and more humid than up the coast .... maybe all the cement? Colima generally has a better infrastructure than most states ... especially roads. I would look into the Santiago area on the north end of Manzanillo


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Living in Manzanillo*

I have lived full-time in Santiago, at the north end of Manzanillo, for almost 4 years now. If have lots of comments. 

If you have specific questions, write me at stan (at) solmatesantiago.com.

My first comment would be that if you want to live in Mexico, don't spend all of your time with english speaking people as you can do that without moving to Mexico!

Second would be, not to let all of the people scare you off with how hot it is and how you will need a/c. I don't have it and my observation is that among the locals I am not unique in living without a/c.

Stan


----------

